

Show HN: Sunsetter - find out when the sun will set over there - w00kie
http://sunsetter.herokuapp.com/

======
duiker101
Nice, I am for sure not the target audience of this website but I was
wandering, who would find it useful? Not a critique or else, just curiosity.

~~~
w00kie
I see Mount Fuji from my living room window, facing west, and I wanted to take
a picture of the sun setting behind it, casting a nice V-shaped shadow, like
this one: <http://www.flickr.com/photos/w00kie/4161767317/>

So I looked on internet for an app that could tell me when the sun would set
in the right alignment, but all I could find were apps or website telling me
WHERE the sun would set AT A GIVEN DATE, not the other way around. Scratching
my own itch, I built this app.

Now I know if I want to take the same photo from Skytree, Tokyo's highest
tower, I should go there early November:
[http://sunsetter.herokuapp.com/#pov=35.71,139.810744&poi...](http://sunsetter.herokuapp.com/#pov=35.71,139.810744&poi=35.363976,138.732217)

Or you can use it to predict alignments like Manhattanhenge in other cities:
<http://w00kie.com/2012/07/15/predicting-manhattanhenge/>

